# New Kittens!!!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*GOOD NEWS*: I will be getting two new kittens in the next few weeks. :jump :yellbounce :wiggle 

*BETTER NEWS*: They're coming from somone I've met, so for *once*, I'll be sure of their history and know that they've been raised with so much love and care. :luv

*BEST NEWS*: Everyone gets to see *Chewie* and *Wicket* grow up!!  

I'll be needing a lot of advice and help. I have a second bedroom, but that's the girls' room, with their main litterbox and Cleo's window hangout and two of Cinderella's favorite places to sleep. So I'll probably be using my bedroom for the kittens when they first come home. (Peeyewwie - litterbox in my bedroom 8O - but it's only temporary.) But that seems to be the best place to put them. Any other suggestions are welcome.

Cleo has already smelled a sweater the kitties have slept on, and she sniffed and sniffed and laid down on it and smelled it some more - a good sign, I think. Cinderella smelled it and looked at me and her eyes BUGGED OUT! Then she went looking around the house.

They'll be coming with their own cat tent (or what's left of it :lol: ) and some of their own toys, which should help.

They are the sweetest little kitties you could ever imagine, and Obi is just as delightful in person as he is on this Forum. 

Mew and Isis are absolutely lovely and it's so adorable to see them grooming the kittens.

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it, but I have some serious kitty-proofing to do before they get here. My cats don't jump on anything or do much exploring. These little acrobats are everywhere, as they should be!  

I'm open to any helpful hints on getting the house ready for kittens!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww...the cat's finally outta the bag. :wink: Phew. I was about to explode with this secret!! 8O 

I'm so excite for both you and Nini. 

No advice just yet, I know you'll do just great. But congrats...and I am super excited to know that we will get to watch the little monkeys grow up.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How exciting!! Second generation kitties on the forum.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, that's very cool Marie! I'm sure you and the new babies will do will do just fine, and I know you're a good kitty mommy, so I'm sure you'll be quite well prepared.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

ahhh! this is so exciting! I was like Chewie...Wicket..? those are familiar names! then i realized that your getting them from Nini!  congrats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. They are SO ADORABLE! I tried to put Chewie in my bag as I was leaving, but Nini was watching me like a hawk!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol: 
Kitten proofing is a lot of work, Marie, but you have time to pace yourself.
I know you'll be a wonderful meowmie for them!  
rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Gunterkat.  

I'm rearranging things in the house very, very slowly. I figure I'll make one noticeable change every other day, so my girls don't freak out. I moved the kitty condo to the girls' room so more than one kitty can see out of the good window now - the one with the huge tree blocking it and all the birds! Cleo is happy to just sit there and watch all the bird activity for hours, it seems.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I'm open to any helpful hints on getting the house ready for kittens!


If they are anything like Freeway, you'll need to set up a picnic table and take your meals outside, otherwise you will probably have hungry (or so they think), demanding kittens dangling from your clothes  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wouldn't have missed it for the world though


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

MikePageKY said:


> If they are anything like Freeway, you'll need to set up a picnic table and take your meals outside, otherwise you will probably have hungry (or so they think), demanding kittens dangling from your clothes


Ditto this. You can not eat with kittens in the house. Not possible!! Oh you can not sleep either. :wink: Besides that, it's the best thing ever! :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yay, Marie! Wow...from 0 to 4 in just over a year...she's addicted :lol: 

Chewie & Wicket are two very lucky kitties. Now I can have Wicket envy to match your Holly envy :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Yay, Marie! Wow...from 0 to 4 in just over a year...she's addicted


No one is more surprised than me!  



> Now I can have Wicket envy to match your Holly envy


HA HA!! :lol: 

I have a while to wait, but they're where they belong right now. You should see Nini with *all* her cats - so much love. :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow!! That's one way to cure your kitten fix, Marie :lol: 

What awesome news! I'm really happy for you, Nini, and the kits


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

AddFran said:



> Ditto this. You can not eat with kittens in the house. Not possible!! Oh you can not sleep either. :wink: Besides that, it's the best thing ever! :lol:


Check ... check ... check ... wait - does 11 months still count as a kitten? :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

jessamica8 said:


> wait - does 11 months still count as a kitten? :lol:


In my house it does!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so happy for all of you! I can't wait 'til they come "home."  

I used to breed Siamese, so I am a pro at moving my plate in complicated geometric patterns that will keep kittens away long enough for one bite. This makes for a rather long meal time, so choose a comfortable chair, and choose a good movie to watch during dinner! Too bad I didn't videotape this skill.  It would be invaluable to humankind. :wink: 

Of course, you must wear slacks, so that the kittens do not have to make stair steps on your legs, That's very difficult for the poor kittens, and unattractive to look at. The poor babies need something less slippery than your skin. I'm here for you, Marie! OH, and keep a huge stock of Bandaids; you'll need them. Remember: the little ones must cut their teeth.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

8O 

I knew the risks when I took the job.  

I guess I might have to wait until bedtime to change into lingerie. I hate wearing sweats. :? I'm such a girl! :roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've actually found bare legs to be a deterrent to leg climbing (Onyx would literally climb up my body and sit on my shoulder)...it was bad with jeans and worse with sweat pants, those razor sharp little claws would go right through them. But she somehow knew that bare legs were not to be climbed.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> I've actually found bare legs to be a deterrent to leg climbing (Onyx would literally climb up my body and sit on my shoulder)...it was bad with jeans and worse with sweat pants, those razor sharp little claws would go right through them. But she somehow knew that bare legs were not to be climbed.


HA! Lucky you! Here bare legs are fair game, as are tempting heads reclining on the couch cushions, and even my back (thanks to Obi I now have very artistic claw mark patterns on my back!) 8O 

I actually like jeans better, because they can claw at it and climb up your leg without hurting your skin - when she was only five weeks old, Chewie climbed all the way up my leg and onto my hip, and started eating the cat food I was fixing on the countertop :lol: 

I am telling you Marie, they will keep you on your toes! It's so much fun though, I am sure you won't regret any minute of it (except maybe on a glorious poopie morning) :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I expect them to be broken of any bad habits or manners when I get them.

*(just kidding!)*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kittens know innately that human beings are to be climbed, walked on, and chewed upon. And they know that strangely enough, these activities actually endear them to the human beings. Of course, they are born with much more innate knowledge, but we don't want to frighten Marie, so perhaps it would be better if we didn't tell her. (I hope she doesn't have expensive curtains!) 

A bit of sensible advise: Do have a pair of nail clippers handy, and use them often. That wasn't fun..that sensible stuff, so that's all I'm going to say for now!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

HEHEHEHE :twisted: 

Just you wait!

Nah, I am kidding, apart from digging to China in the litterbox and spitting out food everywhere around their bowl, they are perfect little snuggly monkeys - I am sure Miss Prissy Isis will teach them all the good manners they need to know before they leave... and then Cinderella can take over! :wink: 

Marie you don't even know how happy I am to have found the best of homes for them with you... getting to watch them grow and blossom, and knowing they will be loved and pampered, and will bring you so much love too... I still can't believe my (and their) luck


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great. Make me cry.  

Nini, I'm the lucky one. :luv

And so is Cleo - and even Cinderella, though she doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> even Cinderella, though she doesn't know it yet.


Hahaha... yep, she does not know it yet :lol: 

I hope for you that she won't be as hissy and spitty as Isis and Mew were at first. It's pretty unsettling to see your own sweet cats turn into wide-eyed, freaked-out, grumpy monsters... at least the good thing about it is that it usually does not last too long. Especially with young kittens, they are so silly, they hold no grudges and just keep harassing the old ones til they win their hearts


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nini said:


> ...they hold no grudges and just keep harassing the old ones til they win their hearts


*That's* how I keep ending up dating younger men!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

All right. I give in. The truth: Kittens are the personification of innocence. That's why we love them so much. ( or should I say, "the animalification of innocence?" Oh, my! What a predicament! Just forget it.  They're naughty and completely lovable. That's what they are. 

And that's all.... Oh, except that they are also the animalification of tiny tornadoes with claws...like razors--that hurt.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can't scare me.  

I already love both of them. :heart


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

KITTENS!!!!

and forum kittens too!!!! oh how exciting!!!!

you are going to have so much fun with them!  :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Alright... two down, two more to go! 
Who wants the cute wobbly girl and her brother? :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Des - it's Wicket and Chewie - Nini's foster kitties - their pictures are all over the Forum.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome news... congrat's Marie... you are getting two beautiful little kitties!! :heart


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I remember seeing their pictures and how c-u-t-e they are! Congrats, Marie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks!  

I just went out and got this at lunchtime, it was for sale on Craigslist:










This one is much better for the window - more seats, so it'll go in the kids' bedroom by the good window and the other one will go back by my desk where it was. Yeah! It was a little lonely there without it. This new one has sisal rope on the legs (where it looks yellowish), which my girls like. It's wicked heavy, though, I'm going to have to drag it into my house. It took two of us to get it into my car! But that's good, that means it *very *sturdy. :wink: 

Along with it came a covered litter box, a TON of litter (but I don't know what kind it is), some food and kitty treats.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

boy you have been having some heck of a time shopping on craigslist. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Those are wallet tears.*


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

tell your wallet that those dollars are well spent...just wait till the babies arrive... :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, you should see them in person. :luv

They're worth every cent!


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Oooo! I missed this! That's really fantastic! They're adorable and it will be really nice to have litter mates. And you know for sure that at least those two will get along.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I got the cat tree from the car to the house. My neighbors commented on how cool it was. While they watched me struggle step by step. 

Here's a full shot - much more room to share than the other cat condo.










*Hmmmm, I believe Cleo has claimed the tree for herself. *










*Cleo was looking at Cinderella, who doesn't handle change too well.*










*And in case Nini's cat tent doesn't hold up under all 5 cats, Cleo has vacancies for two kitties! One tent, no waiting!*


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cleo has such a magnificent tail!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks - when she holds it up in a certain way, it looks like it has feathers hanging down from it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think I can even express how happy these two pictures make me! Cinderella hates change, plus, this tree *has *to smell like the cat who was, until very recently, using it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I was thinking pictures of the cats in your house :wink: Cleo and Cinderella seem to like the cat tree  . Is Cinderella sleeping in it or is her eyes closed :?:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella slept in it for almost two hours.  

It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow when the window is open. That's always been Cleo's window. All that was there before was a pillow on top of a suitcase.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cinderella has simply decided that that cat tree is grand enough for her to associate with. Besides, she can't let Cleo have ALL that space to herself can she?


Cute pictures! She does seem to like it. But then it's an awfully nice tree.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I definitely think it was a power grab.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

That's awesome Marie! What a great tree! I am so glad that both Cinderella and Cleo like it  

Soon your tree's branches will be full of monkeys in addition to your princesses :wink: 

PS: Isis and Mew regularly take naps in the kitty tent, so I think we will go to Ikea get one pretty soon! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the nylon is so nice and cool with the warm weather. Both my kitties sleep in it, also.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

MARIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I LOVE those pictures!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

AWww!!!!

I love that little dark tabby kitten! I forgot his name, but he's certainly a doll. 

Pretty please keep posting pictures. I have to get my kitten fix somehow. 

LOL! Actually, I'm going to volunteer tonight. I have cat fever on the brain! 

:wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, this is getting a little out of hand. There's a 3-story cat house on Craigslist for $25 (the ad says it's originally $150 at Petco or PetSmart, but I couldn't find what she's talking about and there's no picture). I'm going to go look at it after work, but then, seriously, THAT'S IT. I believe I'll have enough cat furniture for quite some time (just can't pass up that price). 

My guess is that it's one of these, but it's still a good price at $25.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

If it IS one of these, and it is clean, then YES it is a steal, and I would go for it too  

It will provide more "vertical space" for the cats... more hiding places too, and I am sure that can only help them live peacefully together. I think my girls would go bananas without their cat tree!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, $25 bucks, no fair. I check craigslist all the time for stuff like that and always come up empty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, Julie, I just lucked out. It's very sturdy (and heavy!) and in great condition. It's better than what I expected.

Front view:










Back view:










Cinderella was in it when I came back with my camera to take a picture! I was shocked!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Marie, your cats must be in heaven with all this cool new furniture. It's like a little kitty resort :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

(Shhhh....don't tell Marie, but I think she's becoming a crazy cat lady! 8O ) :lol: :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

marie73 said:


>


 :lol: Her face is cracking me up. Looks like she's getting herself a good rub. She looks soooo content, you'd she was familiar with that condo.

Cinderella obviously approves of all of your additions to her palace!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> (Shhhh....don't tell Marie, but I think she's becoming a crazy cat lady! 8O )


Um, considering I don't really have a place for this last one, it's a distinct possibility.  



jessamica8 said:


> Cinderella obviously approves of all of your additions to her palace!


I'm so glad! 

And, yes, Lisa, it* is *turning into a kitty resort! :wink:


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Marie, how old will the kits be when you get them? Are they 2 girls? Describe their coloring. Are you going to re-name them? You've already got a 'queen' and a 'princess', so _surely_ your two new babies will be appropriately named with some kind of _royal_ designation, no?

Oh, this is gonna be fun for us posters. Can't wait for your 'stories' & pics!

Yeah, you got the kitten "fever". EVERYONE needs to experience _that_ at least _once_ (it's a gas)!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm getting Chewie and Wicket from Nini - two of the kittens she's been fostering. Chewie is the little black female cat and Wicket is the grey and white little boy. Since they were abandoned, no one's really sure of their age. I'm not sure when I'm getting them, they're going to be fixed first (because Nini can get a most-excellent deal on the cost). Plus, I'm fine waiting until Nini is ready to give them up. She loves them sooooo much. 

Here are pictures that Nini posted today - I can't stand it! They're so adorable - I met them last Saturday. Since we all know them, I'm not going to rename them. I love the name Chewie - I just didn't know what a Wicket was - but now that I do - he certainly looks like the one I Googled! :luv

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43259


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

WOW!! That one is great. Just wait till you see the little babies scaling up the side of that thing. Cinderall looks so pretty in there, it matches her fur. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It does, Julie! And look - just what I was hoping! I left it in the livingroom because that's Cinderella's "room" - hoping she would make it hers. With room for a kitten to join her.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I want a kitten :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

melysion said:


> I want a kitten :lol:


Come to NY in about 8 weeks or so, I'll have 5 for you to choose from. 
Well actually, once they are weaned the rescuer is taking them, but I'm sure you could have one. :wink:


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

AWwwwwww!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Must be so hard waiting :wink: they are ADORABLE!!!!! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

When are you going to get the kittens?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure when I'm getting them, they're going to be fixed first (because Nini can get a most-excellent deal on the cost). Plus, I'm fine waiting until Nini is ready to give them up. She loves them sooooo much.


When Nini feels they're ready (and she's ready).


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure when I'm getting them, they're going to be fixed first (because Nini can get a most-excellent deal on the cost). Plus, I'm fine waiting until Nini is ready to give them up. She loves them sooooo much.
> ...


Yes, and I want to wait til they are twelve weeks to get them spayed/neutered... since they were orphaned early on, a good stable socialization period should help make them great, well-mannered, non-neurotic kitties (I hope) :lol: 

So that means... a little after MID-AUGUST!


----------

